# Miralax not working any more.



## Confused and in Pain. (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,I'm really new at this and not sure if I'm going about this the right way, but I really need some help. So first, my problem. I am 17 years old I have Fibromyalgia, a part of that is that I have IBS-C. I'm not sure if everyone gets it the same way, but I can go for weeks with out a bm, and when I go... HOLY ####! (litterally, hehe) It is sooooooooo Painful! Like on the floor, crying, sweating, cold/hot flashes, nausea and PAIN!! it feels like some one is stabbing me, then pulling the knife along my lower abdomen. Now I live in Honduras,CA so I dont get much help down here, I was scammed out of $600 when I was told that a cure had been found for Fibro. so the medical system here pretty much sucks. I went to the Mayo Clinic in Rochester last year and was tought to have Crohns disease, after two colonoscopys, no eating (literally) for three days and countless CAT and PET scans later they said I had IBS. Now I was put on Miralax (the gyneric forn, I forgot the name) and then that ran out so I started Miralax! I hadnt had those bad cramps in quite a while, but now, juts out of the blue, it stopped working! I'm really desperate! I figure if there is anyone that knows the kind of pain I'm dealing with, it's you guys! PLEASE i need some help! yesterday I had one of the worst cramps ever, it lasted for hours! It's very embarrassing to be discussing this but I really need some help!







I have been taking mrialax twice a day, and I've been eating soo many appled i'm turning green! I eat really really healthy, always have! I stopped my calcium pills. I am on bipolar meds.. do you know if that could have anything to do with it?please please please help me!!thank you!! xx


----------



## kjs8 (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't know what to advise because I am also looking for answers, but I just wanted to say that I had the same problem a few months ago. It was cause I had so much poop inside me from not going for so long, that it hurt like hell when I eventually had to go! I know how it feels, I don't know what having a babys like but it can't be much worse than those stabbing pains! The things that seem 2 help me is when I stop the laxatives (but u have to deal with being constipated for awhile afterwards) and try all natural remedies like olive oil, fruit and veggies and water. I still can't go regularly to the bathroom but I don't have those abdominal pains when I do go anymore. I think it has to do with the laxatives maybe. Or maybe it's your meds. Either way I hope you don't give up and keep trying to get better! Bye


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

which bp meds are you on? i know alot of them do cause c.-Lori


----------



## Confused and in Pain. (Jun 27, 2007)

lorilou said:


> which bp meds are you on? i know alot of them do cause c.-Lori


Lori,I'm currently on Lamictal 75mg, I was on Effexor and I had REALLY bad withdrawls for 3 weeks. Now I want to try Cybalta but I first have to find a psychologist who can do some sort of test theat my psychicyatrist cant do..


----------



## Confused and in Pain. (Jun 27, 2007)

kjs8 said:


> I don't know what to advise because I am also looking for answers, but I just wanted to say that I had the same problem a few months ago. It was cause I had so much poop inside me from not going for so long, that it hurt like hell when I eventually had to go! I know how it feels, I don't know what having a babys like but it can't be much worse than those stabbing pains! The things that seem 2 help me is when I stop the laxatives (but u have to deal with being constipated for awhile afterwards) and try all natural remedies like olive oil, fruit and veggies and water. I still can't go regularly to the bathroom but I don't have those abdominal pains when I do go anymore. I think it has to do with the laxatives maybe. Or maybe it's your meds. Either way I hope you don't give up and keep trying to get better! Bye


KJS8,I know exactly what you mean! I have never been pregnant so I dont know what it feels like giving birth, but I agree it can't be much worse than that! With my fibromyalgia, it hightens the pain so it is literally unbearable! I only eat health food, I eat at least 3 fruits a day, usually more, all my protien is grilled, I only have whole wheat grains.. I really need a solution! My family is no help since I've been sick with Fibro for 8 years and they dont want to hear about it. I used to live at the docs with my throat infections, I get one atleast every month, plus we speant sooooo much money at the Mayo. I just REALLLY need some help! anything you can suggest, I will try!!Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Confused and in Pain. said:


> KJS8,I know exactly what you mean! I have never been pregnant so I dont know what it feels like giving birth, but I agree it can't be much worse than that! With my fibromyalgia, it hightens the pain so it is literally unbearable! I only eat health food, I eat at least 3 fruits a day, usually more, all my protien is grilled, I only have whole wheat grains.. I really need a solution! My family is no help since I've been sick with Fibro for 8 years and they dont want to hear about it. I used to live at the docs with my throat infections, I get one atleast every month, plus we speant sooooo much money at the Mayo. I just REALLLY need some help! anything you can suggest, I will try!!Thanks!


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

confused,lamictal can cause d. and cymbalta will cause c. b/c it slows colonic motility. my son is bp and I know all about the meds. he used to have to take miralx but now does ok without it- effexor is not supposed to interefere with c. or d.you may need to add something to the mix- I use miralax 2 x at night then MOM as well,. one alone doesnt cut it- espcially with those meds youll need additional ammoGod bless,lori


----------



## 19837 (Mar 27, 2006)

RAJ, regular memberConfused and in pain:I have been taking Miralax(Glycolax, the generic version- with prescription) for quite a while. It sometimes takes 3 to 4 days to work and relieve my constipation. However, I get severe cramps when I have bowel movements. I am seeing the GI specialist who recommended Miralax. Will let you know what he says. All I can say is I am in pain!! I cannot wait till July 9th when I will see him. Incidentally, I understand that Miralax is an osmotic laxative and is supposed to work by feeding water into the intenstines. Whatever it is, it is not working satisfactorily for me. Glycolax is polyethylene glycol which is a polymer of the main ingredient in automoble antifreeze!!!


----------



## Confused and in Pain. (Jun 27, 2007)

lorilou said:


> confused,lamictal can cause d. and cymbalta will cause c. b/c it slows colonic motility. my son is bp and I know all about the meds. he used to have to take miralx but now does ok without it- effexor is not supposed to interefere with c. or d.you may need to add something to the mix- I use miralax 2 x at night then MOM as well,. one alone doesnt cut it- espcially with those meds youll need additional ammoGod bless,lori


Lori,Lamictal causes d.? not for me... that's new. but thanks for letting me know about Cymbalta causeing c. I'll talk to my psych bout it. thanks for your help, best of luck with your son. you sounds like a very supportive mom. Keep it up, it's really what he needs! you use miralax 2x at night? in the morning aswell? what is MOM..: "I use miralax 2 x at night then MOM as well"thanks,K


----------



## Confused and in Pain. (Jun 27, 2007)

Raj said:


> RAJ, regular memberConfused and in pain:I have been taking Miralax(Glycolax, the generic version- with prescription) for quite a while. It sometimes takes 3 to 4 days to work and relieve my constipation. However, I get severe cramps when I have bowel movements. I am seeing the GI specialist who recommended Miralax. Will let you know what he says. All I can say is I am in pain!! I cannot wait till July 9th when I will see him. Incidentally, I understand that Miralax is an osmotic laxative and is supposed to work by feeding water into the intenstines. Whatever it is, it is not working satisfactorily for me. Glycolax is polyethylene glycol which is a polymer of the main ingredient in automoble antifreeze!!!


 Raj,Thanks for your reply, that is something i really didnt know about polyethelene glycol, that is what I was taking with a perscription, not any of the generics, I was so happy with that because It worked so well but I cant get that where I am so I get Myralax sent to me from the states. I've been taking Miralax for a long time now, and it worked for me, it's only recently had problems with it.i wish you the best of luck keep me updated on your situation! I wish I could go to my doctor but my doctor in all the way in Rochester, I live in Honduras, and she never replies to emails.Good luck!K


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

confused, yes, I take miralax at about 800pm then again at 9 or 10- no, not in the am b/c it gives me gas and makes my tummy gurgle- i dont care about that when i sleep- the MOM is Milk of Magnesia. take that at night too- i take it all at night so i can go in the am and be DONE for the day-also this is helping me- i take the miralx with organic apple jiuce- then first thing when i get up i have to take a thyroid pill so i take it with apple jiuce. that seems to work on my tummy -the night before meds get me going 3 times then i eat an hour or so later and go again. i beleive the apple jiuce prompts the last time along. been eating alot fo grapes too- good for gallbladder and liver and can help ya poop- God bless and hope this helps you.Lori


----------



## Confused and in Pain. (Jun 27, 2007)

lorilou said:


> confused, yes, I take miralax at about 800pm then again at 9 or 10- no, not in the am b/c it gives me gas and makes my tummy gurgle- i dont care about that when i sleep- the MOM is Milk of Magnesia. take that at night too- i take it all at night so i can go in the am and be DONE for the day-also this is helping me- i take the miralx with organic apple jiuce- then first thing when i get up i have to take a thyroid pill so i take it with apple jiuce. that seems to work on my tummy -the night before meds get me going 3 times then i eat an hour or so later and go again. i beleive the apple jiuce prompts the last time along. been eating alot fo grapes too- good for gallbladder and liver and can help ya poop- God bless and hope this helps you.Lori


Lori,Thank you so much, I have taken your advice and I had my first BM today without major pain. It was a little painfull but not nearly as excruciating as it used to be.I had my Gall Bladder removed last year with 6 gall stones, does this have anything to do with my IBS? I have had IBS for a very long time however, long before I got gall stones.many thanks,K


----------



## Dawhna (Oct 17, 2004)

Is Miralax something you can take indefinitely? When I went to a GI doctor a couple years ago she thought I had IBS because of my long term constipation and prescribed Miralax...she acted like it was something to take forever~I had a hard time regulating it. First it took a few days to work (I started with 1/2 oz), then when I increased it I would get squirts...loose stool around hard stool, I think...I never got the hang of taking it so stopped...but am considering trying it again since you all think it's so great.I also would like to do a colon cleanse. Has anyone used the Lemonade Diet or Master Cleanse?Thanks,D


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

miralax is a safe long term treatment- it is not supposed to mess with electrolytes - for some reason I do well with watery d. - I can go complete and be done for the day- its not like Im in the bathroom all day with it- everyone is made differently so keep playing with dosages- maybe keep a journal and log how much you take and how the next day goes. eventually youll find the perfect dose for you- we just cant go by the doses dr. give- we are not all made alike!!! one size does NOT fit all!!!Im also adding milk of mag but as i seem to be getting better anf better i hope to wean off - you may need a " cocktail" of meds-praying for all of youlori


----------



## Dawhna (Oct 17, 2004)

Lori,I appreciate your prayers.I took it for the first time after the 2 or so year break last night and then had several smallish soft BM's but didn't feel empty after each one...later in the afternoon some crampy and then a very small stool. I will try it again tonight. It's so frustrating to have to be so focused on our BM's....I just pray that God could heal this and get me so that I go a nice regular stool every day. My husband goes at least twice a day!!!stuck,Donna


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Hi DonnaI think that everyone wishes with the constipation issue - that we just have one good bowel movement every day - but it seems to hard to achieve. Why some people can manage it and others can't beats me. My partner goes every day without any problems and he eats no fruit, no veg and has in my opinion an unhealthy diet - he eats loads of chocolate too and still goes.We just all have to keep trying and believe me I know exactly what you mean about focusing on your BM's every day - it seems to take over my life at the moment and I'm constantly thinking about it - it's like an obsession.Hang on in though and best wishes.


----------



## scarlet (Jun 12, 2007)

Confused and in Pain. said:


> Hi everyone,I'm really new at this and not sure if I'm going about this the right way, but I really need some help. So first, my problem. I am 17 years old I have Fibromyalgia, a part of that is that I have IBS-C. I'm not sure if everyone gets it the same way, but I can go for weeks with out a bm, and when I go... HOLY ####! (litterally, hehe) It is sooooooooo Painful! Like on the floor, crying, sweating, cold/hot flashes, nausea and PAIN!! it feels like some one is stabbing me, then pulling the knife along my lower abdomen. Now I live in Honduras,CA so I dont get much help down here, I was scammed out of $600 when I was told that a cure had been found for Fibro. so the medical system here pretty much sucks. I went to the Mayo Clinic in Rochester last year and was tought to have Crohns disease, after two colonoscopys, no eating (literally) for three days and countless CAT and PET scans later they said I had IBS. Now I was put on Miralax (the gyneric forn, I forgot the name) and then that ran out so I started Miralax! I hadnt had those bad cramps in quite a while, but now, juts out of the blue, it stopped working! I'm really desperate! I figure if there is anyone that knows the kind of pain I'm dealing with, it's you guys! PLEASE i need some help! yesterday I had one of the worst cramps ever, it lasted for hours! It's very embarrassing to be discussing this but I really need some help!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i use to use miralax all time dont use twice a day makes tummy swell use suputress instend apple can upset ibs peal them eat figs insted i have same problem as you i have lindsees and brand falkes am allways here want to chat


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

I have problems with alternating D & C, mostly C again lately.Also, have an extreme problem with incomplete evacuation.I've been taking Miralax again, but I end up in the bathroom about every 30 mins. sometimes.Makes no difference if it's soft or more liquid.This is absolutely miserable and is wearing me out physically. I am exhausted.Please any insight as to what's going on here would be appreciated.Evelyn


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

Dawhna said:


> I also would like to do a colon cleanse. Has anyone used the Lemonade Diet or Master Cleanse?


I tried the lemonade diet couple months ago. I didn't last the full 10 days because I was getting sick just looking at the lemonade just after 3 days







. I did 4 days and I felt good during those days; however, my symptoms came back once I started eating again. Right now I believe that there is no need for colon cleansing product as the colon is pretty clean on it's own. All our troubles come from spasms and reactions to food, not from junk that's supposed to be in our intestines to start with.


----------



## 19837 (Mar 27, 2006)

Dawhna said:


> Lori,I appreciate your prayers.I took it for the first time after the 2 or so year break last night and then had several smallish soft BM's but didn't feel empty after each one...later in the afternoon some crampy and then a very small stool. I will try it again tonight. It's so frustrating to have to be so focused on our BM's....I just pray that God could heal this and get me so that I go a nice regular stool every day. My husband goes at least twice a day!!!stuck,Donna


RAJ, regullar member,Welcome to the group!! I have the same problem with Miralax. I have small B.M.'s , incomplete evacuation and cramps!!!. It is not a perfect cure for constipation.


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

I have two more Miralax questions.Does anyone else have increased flatulence from taking Miralax?And, has anyone else noticed increased urinary frequency while taking Miralax?Thanks,Evelyn


----------



## Dixiemiss01 (Jul 9, 2007)

Fist off, my daughters dr told her no apples. Apples are very bad for people who get constipated. White bread, white rice are also very bad for this problem. My daughter takes two cap fulls at bed time. But she use to two cap fulls twice a day. Make sure you drinking plenty of water with it. Drink lots of water though out the day as well


----------



## Dixiemiss01 (Jul 9, 2007)

SeekingHope&Info said:


> I have two more Miralax questions.Does anyone else have increased flatulence from taking Miralax?And, has anyone else noticed increased urinary frequency while taking Miralax?Thanks,Evelyn


yeah my daughter does


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

One of the meds that I find that helps with the flatulence is bentyl, but that also causes more constipation.I also take gas-x with my meals and eat peppermint Altoids throughout the day. It helps with the flatulence, but not enough.Does anyone else have suggestions on what to do/take for flatulence caused by Miralax??Thanks,Evelyn


----------

